# 2 male degus - Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

We currently have a pair of brother degus (Sheldon & Jaden) who are around 1.5 years old.
They're looking for a home together, email us if you'd like to be sent an adoption application [email protected]

There are photos, videos, set-up ideas on our website www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/degus
We are in Thorneywood in Nottingham


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Still waiting for a home!


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

They've been here for 3 months now, still waiting for a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

They've now found their forever home


----------

